# Inconsistency between MBTI and Socionics



## Megane (Mar 12, 2015)

​I'm going to keep this short and simple as possible, I am sick and tired of looking among this vast community of people and having to refer to myself as an INTP. It places me under a complex dilemma and automatically forces me to retreat to the Socionics sub-forum of PerC. Firstly, I would like to get a few things straight just to make sure that I am heard clearly enough. I am not a lazy, soulless, misanthropic, dorky, weird, irrational, melancholic, goth, socially handicapped, deranged comic book dork. That is heavily stereotyped, even more so than Russian stereotyping of socionics, that many people actually conform to and agree with. This degree of stereotyping is at least congregated in a rational sense. In MBTI, you automatically have a broad range of absolutely different people that all got the same result on an inaccurate test. I am a Ti-LII or just an LII in general, and I have been improving every socionics community I get my hands on. Not only for the betterment of the system, but the betterment of a new orderly community. Society is an apple, prone to spoiling in the morning sun if left out too long, corrupted by time and becoming only tasteful to scavengers who live to feast on the rotten apple and to troll others. I am the one who is restoring every single one of these apples, recycling them among the earth, so they can grow to become strong trees that bear the fruit of new groups and communities that all share a common knowledge of socionics. This is what I hoped to achieve, is hoping to achieve and will hope to achieve. Let us break the barriers of time and relinquish the community of PerC that we all know and love!


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not entirely clear at what you're getting at here. When you say INTP, you mean MBTI INTP, right? 

Were there problems over on the INTP forum? Did they assume MBTI INTP = socionics INTp/ILI which is not the case? 

Yeah, the stereotyping gets out of hand sometimes on PerC, especially on some of the MBTI forums or with the newbies.


----------



## Megane (Mar 12, 2015)

Just to clarify, I was talking about the MBTI INTP in my previous post.

No conflict ever really occurred in terms of trying to type me as ILI, it is just tiring to see such things and mistyping over and over again. It's more or less about LII = INTP, like some guy in my introduction post criticized me and tore me apart on when I said that I was an INTX.

I'm just really sick and tired of such things, I've been avoiding them and yet they still happen.


----------



## Megane (Mar 12, 2015)

Just on a popular Russian socionics community today, everyone was in agreement that I was LII until some spastic annoying EIE continued to imply that I was LSI. I couldn't really tell if they were trolling or not, if not I have many concerns for them. 

So, am I disgruntled about such communities since I briefly received the bad end of it each time?

Yes, yes I am.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

You seem to be all over the place here. What's the message?


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

That's strange. You dislike it when perceive you as a dork yet your avatar is a dork in every sense of the word.

If you don't relate to being a dork then you can start by not having such a dorky avatar.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Megane said:


> Just on a popular Russian socionics community today, everyone was in agreement that I was LII until some spastic annoying EIE continued to imply that I was LSI. I couldn't really tell if they were trolling or not, if not I have many concerns for them.
> 
> So, am I disgruntled about such communities since I briefly received the bad end of it each time?
> 
> Yes, yes I am.


I think it's nearly impossible to have 100% agreement on someone's type. If you get close to 100%, you probably found your actual type. Socionics has a lot of loose ends to it. There are different schools of thought within the theory, sometimes people are biased in their typings of others. (e.g. I don't like that person, so we cannot be the same type). Peoples' understanding is sometimes colored by their own type. 

Did you ask for reasoning as to why the EIE typed you as LSI? 

I know I've been mistyped alot. LII does come up as the most frequent typing for me, but I've been typed about half of the socionics types possible. Socionics is far from being an exact science and there are lots of variations within people of the same type. Some people look at it too much like a stereotype, if you don't fit that stereotype, you cannot be that type. 



Dedication said:


> That's strange. You dislike it when perceive you as a dork yet your avatar is a dork in every sense of the word.
> 
> If you don't relate to being a dork then you can start by not having such a dorky avatar.


Your avatar is a black square. Are you a Te base type? :tongue:


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

MBTI has a flawed model. The tests that place people as INTJ also place them as an LII. The two systems treat Jungian functions differently. In MBTI, you are only Judging/Perceiving if you are extravertedly so. Jung didn't state this, nor does socionics. Myers did this because it was an easy way to type others.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Megane said:


> I'm going to keep this short and simple as possible, I am sick and tired of looking among this vast community of people and having to refer to myself as an INTP. It places me under a complex dilemma and automatically forces me to retreat to the Socionics sub-forum of PerC. Firstly, I would like to get a few things straight just to make sure that I am heard clearly enough. I am not a lazy, soulless, misanthropic, dorky, weird, irrational, melancholic, goth, socially handicapped, deranged comic book dork. That is heavily stereotyped, even more so than Russian stereotyping of socionics, that many people actually conform to and agree with. This degree of stereotyping is at least congregated in a rational sense. In MBTI, you automatically have a broad range of absolutely different people that all got the same result on an inaccurate test. I am a Ti-LII or just an LII in general, and I have been improving every socionics community I get my hands on. *Not only for the betterment of the system, but the betterment of a new orderly community. *Society is an apple, prone to spoiling in the morning sun if left out too long, corrupted by time and becoming only tasteful to scavengers who live to feast on the rotten apple and to troll others. I am the one who is restoring every single one of these apples, recycling them among the earth, so they can grow to become strong trees that bear the fruit of new groups and communities that all share a common knowledge of socionics. This is what I hoped to achieve, is hoping to achieve and will hope to achieve. Let us break the barriers of time and relinquish the community of PerC that we all know and love!


Novus Ordo Secorum, right? Mr.Sonnac, is that you? :happy:

On topic:

So, what's the problem exactly? Just choose one and ignore the other...

edit: It really sounds like Templar propaganda lol!


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Dedication said:


> That's strange. You dislike it when perceive you as a dork yet your avatar is a dork in every sense of the word.
> 
> If you don't relate to being a dork then you can start by not having such a dorky avatar.


It's a cute and endearing avatar though.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Personally, I don't show my real type in the MBTI section, nor the Socionics section. I don't want people's preconceived ideas to enter into their interactions with me. The main reason being that the type descriptions (MBTI AND Socionics) for my Jungian type are appalling.

The tests type me as an INTJ and an ILI, therefore my profile says INTJ, but if you pay close attention, you can see that I am a strong Ti user.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Ixim said:


> Novus Ordo Secorum, right? Mr.Sonnac, is that you? :happy:
> 
> On topic:
> 
> ...


You just humbled me(well...if I wasn't hard-headed) and blew my mind(whose contents remained incased but all mushy because of said head).


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

tangosthenes said:


> You just humbled me(well...if I wasn't hard-headed) and blew my mind(whose contents remained incased but all mushy because of said head).


Of course, it'd be prudent to stay off both the filth and the bees. And to remember the creed of the unknown side of our world:

"Oderint dum metuant"


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Ixim said:


> Of course, it'd be prudent to stay off both the filth and the bees. And to remember the creed of the unknown side of our world:
> 
> "Oderint dum metuant"


I wouldn't quite say that's unknown


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

tangosthenes said:


> I wouldn't quite say that's unknown


Look:

I tried to avoid and I think that I succeeded in avoiding the corner I painted myself into. I just didn't want to say "...of the secret world". That'd be too easy! Like!

It doesn't become me to be easy...


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Ixim said:


> Look:
> 
> I tried to avoid and I think that I succeeded in avoiding the corner I painted myself into. I just didn't want to say "...of the secret world". That'd be too easy! Like!
> 
> It doesn't become me to be easy...


that lifestyle leads to stds

anyway, here I am being your super ego telling you to stop doing what you're doing, because I get your meaning.


----------

